# Garye's a big girl now!



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Garye’s a big bird now. Yesterday, she came down all by herself to greet me. The others did not want to come down because of the high winds. She came over and ate what I gave her all by herself. Hubby was nowhere to be found. Afterwards, she just took off in the air and rejoined the others on the mall building. The winds were so terrible that she had to fly around twice before landing.

I’ve been noticing that Garye would spend moments just staring at me as if to figure me out, to see what kind of person I was. Hardly any other pigeon would do this, but she would. I would like to think she accepts me now just by what she did yesterday. She NEVER ate alone before.

It was just a surprise to see her do that by herself.

Could it be that she now trusts me?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

These birds are so amazing, I have pondered their actions often. I definitely feel that the two of you are experiencing a special connection. 

She also could have been waiting for you to pull out a picture of Mr. Squeaks. 

You may be as special to her, as she is to you.

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think Garye knows and trusts you. Some pigeons bond easier to their human caregivers, some don't...Garye obviously does and CARES about you!

Thank you for being there for our ferals, especially in the worst weather.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye knows and trusts you. She knows you feed her and her flock. I firmly believe pigeons in general recognize caregivers and after a period of time will reward us with letting us know it. Although many of our pigeons don't come to me, I know they trust me because they are so relaxed when I'm in the aviary with them. It's a great feeling.


----------



## Baby Goose (Oct 10, 2006)

I find My Baby Goose just watching my every move. I do like to believe that he knows me and trusts me. I hate it when people come over and stick their hands in his face and wonder why he stands tall and backs away. If you put your hand down and scratch, he will usually just RUN over. Its adorable. I have also been watching a HUGE flock of pigeons that Sun at a local wal-greens store, I havent fed them as Im not sure the store would appreciate it. 
Sure wish I could.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes indeed, Garye - special pigeons recognize people who are special to them 

My BP (short for innovative name "Brown Pigeon") has known me for 7 years, and is the only pigeon round the apartment block who will come to greet me (and ask for peanuts) anywhere he sees me in the grounds, and clumps along my windowsill to say "how about it, then?". 

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

John, I just love the way those English pigeons "talk".  BP must be something else to watch the way he relates to you.

Yeah, Garye surprises me every now and then. She's been getting bold and coming right over before the others.

I feel as if we're close friends now.

As for her crush on Mr. Squeaks... I guess that's what it will always remain. Hubby hardly lets her out of his sight. Although on that windy day, yesterday, she went out on her own.

Getting to be quite an independent woman.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOVE and HUGS to GARYE from Mr. Squeaks and me!

I'm sure she knows we talk about her A LOT! Squeaks will still give those dancing lessons too! 

Garye is a VSP (VERY Special Pigeon) - for sure!


----------

